

Unfiltered Feedback Tracking - _pius
http://adam.blog.heroku.com/past/2009/4/29/unfiltered_feedback_tracking/

======
jlees
While it's kinda cool - or scary - when someone finds an offhand comment you
make about them within hours/minutes/days (delete as appropriate), I fail to
see the newsworthiness of this concept.

------
sant0sk1
hey _pius: what's with the new account?

~~~
_pius
haha, I lost my password a while back and I used it as an opportunity to take
some time off posting. Finally, I decided it was time to come back, so I
e-mailed PG for a password reset, got one, and changed it to something more
secure.

Then, in an amazing confluence of FAIL, managed to lose my password _again_. I
didn't have the heart to ask PG for yet another manual password reset.

It did inspire me to finally buy a password manager, though. :)

~~~
sachmanb
buy? others...check out keepass

~~~
_pius
thanks, but I'm very happy with 1Password so far

